# Wesglyn and Talin Maltese



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello friends,

I'm slowly looking for my second "son"







. Hubby has been saying we need a second one for a while, but being careful with breeder selection, I've been looking and talking to just about everyone. 

Currently up for consideration is Talin and Wesglyn. If you have any stories you want to share, and would like to PM me, feel free to do so. I would not share this information with others unless you are okay with it. I know that sometimes it's only stories that we've heard, but wouldn't want to discuss it on a public medium as it may not be true... so PM is probably best.

I know that Wesglyn is affliated with Bhe-Jei as is Talin. That's gotta be a good thing right? The late Mrs. Linden is very respected in the Maltese world... but you just never know...

Thanks!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My Sassy has Westglyn in her pedigree on her mommy's side, but I have not had any dealing with her personally. With Westglyn, Bhe-Jei, and Talin involved you know the pups are beautiful. I am not sure but I think Dianne Davis is the owner's name. I might be wrong.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't know either of them personally but they are both highly respected in the Maltese community.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I've contacted 2 breeders via e-mail today. Wesglyn responded to my inquiry but they do not have any litters at this time. I was advised to contact them in about 3-4 months if I was still looking... little upsetting because they didn't answer any questions and I expressed that I was willing to wait. Ishouldnt be too upset because they're pretty busy...maybe I expected too much...

The breeders that I contacted today are Rapsody and Pashes Maltese. I know they have plenty champions in their lines, but how about dealing with them?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I got Nibbler from Rhapsody Maltese. She is extremely knowledgeable and a great breeder. However, she is very busy showing as she is a professional handler and gets tons of requests for puppies. Don't be upset if she takes a while to get back to you. I am sure she gets tons and tons of emails.

I love Pashes Maltese. Nibbler is pashes on his Dad's side which I believe contributes to his darling looks. I don't think she has puppies available often though.

PS: I sent you a PM about a pet male puppy I know of being available.


----------

